# What a morning    !!!! New lives into the worl  d



## ILuvCowparsely (9 October 2017)

On the yard and my name shouted across and me dropping the barrow full of poo.

 KITTENSSSSS!!!!!!!


They were born around 8.30 and 3 were stone cold but with the help of my hair dryer were got them wrriggling, now we just have to wait to make sure mum nurses them. So cute, just one picture to show you as don't want to disturb them
This is the first one when first put on towel to dry them and warm them.  Mum was at the front on the pen without them but now she is a hugee dog crate covered in warm blankets hot water bottles and fan heaters on in the house


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 October 2017)

What a lovely surprise they look very cute


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 October 2017)

Their markings are beautiful. Having rescued three fully grown cats I long for another kitten around the house so I'm very jealous you have so many all in one go.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 October 2017)

I feel horrid   guilty holding this lifeless baby in my hands (


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 October 2017)

OMG, how simply gorgeous.  More pics when possible please........


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 October 2017)

We lost  one tonight his little body so cold despite  fan on and my hair dryer and my hands feel gutted


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 October 2017)

poor little mite


----------



## BeckyFlowers (9 October 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			We lost  one tonight his little body so cold despite  fan on and my hair dryer and my hands feel gutted
		
Click to expand...

Oh no how sad, that's terrible news.  You did all you could for the wee mite so try not to beat yourself up about losing him, sometimes it's just meant to be that way.  Concentrate on the SUPER CUTE living ones and send us more pictures when you can.  Nothing better in this world than a basket full of kittens!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 October 2017)

well another not well this morning so rushed to vets, others seem to be drinking.  Barely got home and another gone down so rushed momma and the three down but lost on so she is down to 2 kittens from 5 :  heart breaking.  I don't think momma is feeling comfortable in her surrounds in the pen, as she is a stray - but her and her brother had to be trapped as they were on this massive house estate breeding litter after litter.


----------



## Lindylouanne (10 October 2017)

Oh no that's not good news. I'm so sorry they are unwell and fingers crossed for the remaining kittens.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 October 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			well another not well this morning so rushed to vets, others seem to be drinking.  Barely got home and another gone down so rushed momma and the three down but lost on so she is down to 2 kittens from 5 :  heart breaking.  I don't think momma is feeling comfortable in her surrounds in the pen, as she is a stray - but her and her brother had to be trapped as they were on this massive house estate breeding litter after litter.
		
Click to expand...

Poor babies.  You're doing the right thing by trapping and neutering.  Maybe these babies are suffering from some sort of genetic abnormality from having closely-related parents.  Can imagine it must be so stressful for you though.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 October 2017)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Poor babies.  You're doing the right thing by trapping and neutering.  Maybe these babies are suffering from some sort of genetic abnormality from having closely-related parents.  Can imagine it must be so stressful for you though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we think the brother maybe the father or certainly another member as this stupid women adopted two cats from somewhere and left them alone to breed, now the charity have to pick up the pieces.

  One of my Major pet hates is seeing irresponsible people selling kittens on preloved to make money out of them and silly people buy them un neutered and so the story goes on.

So sad seeing these gorgeous little soles loosing their lives it is heart breaking for me


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 October 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Yes we think the brother maybe the father or certainly another member as this stupid women adopted two cats from somewhere and left them alone to breed, now the charity have to pick up the pieces.

  One of my Major pet hates is seeing irresponsible people selling kittens on preloved to make money out of them and silly people buy them un neutered and so the story goes on.

So sad seeing these gorgeous little soles loosing their lives it is heart breaking for me
		
Click to expand...

I'm completely with you on the irresponsible breeding thing.  There are enough dogs and cats in this country so purposely breeding more is ridiculous to me.  Especially when people are purposely breeding ones with health problems due to "desirable" traits such as flat faces (pugs, bulldogs, Persians etc).  Bulldogs can't even mate and give birth naturally due to the shape of their skulls and legs yet people still breed them?!  Outrageous and cruel.  Pugs are the latest trend to suffer from irresponsible breeding - can't breathe properly, have eyes bulging out of their sockets etc.  I'm not sure which is worse to be honest, this or not neutering pets and then being surprised when they end up pregnant by their brother.

Sorry, off on a slight tangent there but it winds me up as the critters are the ones that suffer.

How are the remaining kittens and mum doing?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 October 2017)

BeckyFlowers said:



			I'm completely with you on the irresponsible breeding thing.  There are enough dogs and cats in this country so purposely breeding more is ridiculous to me.  Especially when people are purposely breeding ones with health problems due to "desirable" traits such as flat faces (pugs, bulldogs, Persians etc).  Bulldogs can't even mate and give birth naturally due to the shape of their skulls and legs yet people still breed them?!  Outrageous and cruel.  Pugs are the latest trend to suffer from irresponsible breeding - can't breathe properly, have eyes bulging out of their sockets etc.  I'm not sure which is worse to be honest, this or not neutering pets and then being surprised when they end up pregnant by their brother.

Sorry, off on a slight tangent there but it winds me up as the critters are the ones that suffer.

How are the remaining kittens and mum doing?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure they have been hospitalised for today trying to warm them up and make sure they are getting enough food, as try as hard as I can working from 6-30am - 6pm on the yard I am exhausted  with caring for kits at 4am this morning.

There are some very good midwifes at the vets who are used to nursing kittens so they are in the best place.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 October 2017)

Update


Hard night waking up every 2 hours through the night to feed them or feed mum etc.  Just come back from vets and they are hospitalised again for their safety and to give me a break. Quite wriggly so fingers crossed.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 October 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Update


Hard night waking up every 2 hours through the night to feed them or feed mum etc.  Just come back from vets and they are hospitalised again for their safety and to give me a break. Quite wriggly so fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds good! Can we have some more piccies when you get the chance pretty please?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 October 2017)

BeckyFlowers said:



			That sounds good! Can we have some more piccies when you get the chance pretty please?
		
Click to expand...

Ok,  it is going to be very hard work over the next days, feeding every two hrs day and night ontop of  the yard work 6.30am - 6.pm and taking them to vets.   I think I will be burning the candle at both ends


----------



## Equi (11 October 2017)

So sorry you lost some, but so glad you are putting in the work to help save the rest. Best wishes for them!

I too am with you on this. I nearly always get boy cats mainly because i want to neuter them asap and have no chance of kittens - but a stray from the farm up the road decided here was better than there (and why not...we fed her!) and she started banging out the kittens. She was totally feral though so catching her to spay was next to impossible...we had the vouchers from cats protection to get her done...just had to get her! Think she had about three litters before we got her..and we generally rehomed the kittens locally apart from one or two we kept. We got everyone spayed/neutered and eventually the mass of cats stopped thankfully! Farmer up the road was given a talking to i believe cause he now doesnt have kittens - but unfortunately he also doesnt have spayed/neutered cats....so ill leave that one there.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 October 2017)

Cannot post to many as they belong to charity but here is one who is more wriggly AND!!!!!!!!! is the one I saved from the floor who was wet and sticky with virtually no movement and I think he may have been one of the last born.  Here he is just after aunty gave him some kitten milk - not so wriggly as his brother


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 October 2017)

I can't see a photo - is it just me?  Desperate to see the kittens!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 October 2017)

must be u I can see it


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 October 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			must be u I can see it
		
Click to expand...

Eeeeeeee!!!  I think I just overdosed on cute!

(Photo doesn't show on my phone but does on computer, bloody technology)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 October 2017)

Aw, I hope the hard work pays off and that the remaining kittens do well.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 October 2017)

Well back to vets today first with kittens then with mum and another foster, after a feeding every 2 hours night again only this time got full days work instead of my day off (wed) I have brain fog due to lack of sleep and forgot to bring my boy in at 11 (as kittens appoint was 10.30am and boy should come in 11am and back down vets with other foster at 11.30  after starting work at 6.3am today.} and also another horse in at 2.   Sleep deprivation is not good. 

Anyway they lost a 1lb each so were admitted again for the day and now gone to another foster for 5 days to give me a break, vets happy and were pleased with how they were when they were there this avo.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 October 2017)

It is with great sadness the little black one who I revived has passed away during the night - only one baby left  :'(


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 October 2017)

Oh no that's awful


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 October 2017)

really sorry I am going to have to remove his picture - the little black one as it reduces me to tears seeing his little face.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 October 2017)

deleted


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 October 2017)

So sad. How is mum doing?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 October 2017)

as far as i know  ok she is with another foster but I won't be surprised if he doesn't join his siblings as I found him a bit iffy yesterday lying lethargic.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 November 2017)

Update mum and kit are still with the foster and has made it to 4 weeks so far not pictures though sorry.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (15 November 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Update mum and kit are still with the foster and has made it to 4 weeks so far not pictures though sorry.
		
Click to expand...

That's great news!  So nice to hear the update after the tragedy of losing all but one of the kits.  Would be lovely if you could post a piccy though...


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 November 2017)

I have everything crossed they both do ok.. C'mon little one!


----------

